# USB Adapter for Jump Drive



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I just purchased USB adapters that connect to the micro usb connector on the Samsung Galaxy SII to a jump/flash drive. I bought one for me and one for my son in college. We both have the SPH-D710. I have tried both of the adapters on my phone and have tried each one with two different jump drives, with no luck on either. Does anyone know of a setting that needs to be changed to make it work?? Has anyone had luck with these?

I also bought the HDMI adapter and it works phenominally.

Greg


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

To my knowledge the epic touch 4g has the usb host feature disable on stock kernel or not implemented, check on xda, they might have more info on et4g OTG progress(if any).


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I will see what I can find.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been unable to find anything relating to USB OTG over on XDA, either. It seems that the feature is not quite popular enough for kernel developers to integrate it.


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

The latest in the saga:
Numerous people have told me to wait for ICS to come out, as USB host mode is built in. Well I now have ICS and so far have been unable to use the adapters. If anyone knows any more about it I would love the intel.
Greg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k1000716 (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't the proper otg adaptors have two of the pins linked? If you're running a normal adaptor it won't do anything.

You'll have to search for the details but I'm 99% sure this is the case.

Lee

Sent from my phone.


----------

